# Rechner fährt nach RAm-Aufrüstung runter



## lordofscotland (29. August 2007)

Hallo Community,

nach einer Arbeitsspeicheraufrüstung von 256MB auf 1GB fährt mein Rechner immer wieder runter und startet neu.

Woran kann das liegen?
Beide Speicherriegel werden erkannt und es wird keine Fehlermeldung ausgeben?


Danke im Voraus


lordofsaxony


----------



## octo124 (29. August 2007)

Überprüfe beim Boardhersteller, ob deine Ramaufrüstung kompatibel zum Board ist.
Wer gibt keine Fehlermeldung von sich? Falls du Memtest meinst, so teste jeden Riegel einzeln in mindestens einem Komplettdurchlauf.
Falls du net weiterkommst, wären konkrete Infos zum Board, BIOS-Version inkl. der einzelnen RAM-Riegel evt. hilfreich.


----------

